# A Morning with the Grandson



## Ivan (Jul 10, 2006)

Last Saturday morning my daugther came home from work (she works overnight at Wal-Mart) and I was the only available adult to take care of my grandson, Phillip. My daugther needed to get some sleep before the next adult was available. Of course, I work the same shift as my daughter, but no matter, I looked forward to some Grandson time. 

To make things even better for my daugther I took my grandson to the playground, which is roughly four or five city blocks away. We walked (I was trying to wear out the little 2 1/2 year old body!) to the park and stayed there roughly an hour and a half. Phillip had a great time and so did P-Pa (his name for me --- lol). I can't remember how many times he had me go down the slide with him! Can you imagine a 53 year old man going down a slide?! We had fun!!!

During our time at the playground it so happened that another grandfather and his granddaugther appeared. Whew! Did that ever give me a break!! lol 

As soon as the little girl came to the playground Phillip went up to her and said, "Hi". He took her hand and off to the slide they went! Phillip has never met a stranger. 

After their play was over and it was time to go home Phillip gave his new little friend a hug goodbye. About half way home Phillip requested that I carry him, so up on my shoulders he went for the rest of the way home. 

Man, did he ever eat a lot when he got home!! Wow!!

It was a fun morning and a good time was had by all.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 10, 2006)

Sounds like fun!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 10, 2006)

Ivan,

I'm glad for you and your grandson to have that special time together. I know it was a blessing for you both.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> Can you imagine a 53 year old man going down a slide?!



 You bet! 

Furthermore, roller coasters are A W E S O M E fun. I can't wait to get to Carowinds!

 I will be 60 this year (D.V.). -- _Jay_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 11, 2006)

Jay -- Carowinds is fun! Especially the Carolina Cyclone and Thunder Road. It's cool to stand on the state line too. I heard Bryan Adams and Glass Tiger perform there once (long ago). "Don't forget me when I'm gone..."  Enjoy!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 30, 2006)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjEsDKjGlw0]Glass Tiger -- Don't Forget Me (When I'm Gone)[/ame]


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Jay -- Carowinds is fun! Especially the Carolina Cyclone and Thunder Road. It's cool to stand on the state line too. I heard Bryan Adams and Glass Tiger perform there once (long ago). "Don't forget me when I'm gone..."  Enjoy!



  

Hey, we finally made it. Jay II was down for a week in August and I played hooky on Monday the 21st.

We rode all the coasters except Top Gun. Loved Thunder Road and Carolina Cyclone. Got soaked on the Nickelodean. 

All day I was back and forth "The Borg Assimilator ... should I ... nah ... boy it looks like fun ... nah ... hmm ..." Finally the park's closing in a half hour and I'm like, "Okay, really I've got nothing to lose ... except maybe my lunch." Turned out I was the only one that was game. Oh well, here goes. C'ya. Man, talk about wicked awesome!!! - I felt like I was flying over the park. 






Maybe next time I'll bite the bullet and do Top Gun.


----------

